# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه العامة والمنوعة وغير المصنفه >  التفكير التأملي.. مفهومه وخطوات تنفيذه

## معاذ ملحم

التفكير التأملي.. مفهومه وخطوات تنفيذه

 يعتبر التدريس من اجل تنمية التفكير فكرة انتقلت من الناحية النظرية البحتة إلى الناحية التطبيقية إذا اعتمدنا الفرضية التي تقول أن الفرد في المدرسة إنسان نريد منه أن يمارس دورا حيويا في المجتمع، يعرف كيف يواجه متطلبات الحياة وتعقيداتها بدرجة مناسبة من التفكير بدلا أن يواجه تلك المتطلبات بنوع من الرضوخ لتلك التعقيدات والاستسلام لها . ولقد أكد توينبي عام 1962م على أهمية تنمية القدرات بالنسبة لأي مجتمع بقوله : إن إعطاء الفرص المناسبة لنمو الطاقات المفكرة هي مسألة حياة أو موت بالنسبة لأي مجتمع من المجتمعات . ومن أهم الامور في تنمية القدرات في أي مجتمع هو قدرة أفراد المجتمع على التفكير . ومن أنواع التفكير التي يجب الاهتمام بها ، التفكير التأملي ، وهو التفكير الذي يتأمل فيه الفرد الموقف الذي أمامه ، ويحلله إلى عناصره ، ويرسم الخطط اللازمة لفهمه بهدف الوصول إلى النتائج التي يتطلبها الموقف ، وتقويم النتائج في ضوء الخطط الموضوعة ،وهذا يتطلب تحليل الموقف إلى عناصر مختلفة والبحث عن علاقات داخلية بين هذه العناصر ، وفي هذه الحالة يجب مساعدة الطالب على كيفية تحليل الموقف. وفي هذا الإطار فإن أساليب المقابلة والملاحظة المباشرة ولعب الأدوار ومطالعة البيانات المختلفة تعد من امثل الطرق في ممارسة التفكير التأملي .
ويتطلب التفكير التأملي وقتا مناسبا، لكن العمليات الروتينية التي تتم في الغرفة الصفية من تسميع ومناقشة وواجبات تجبر الطلاب على إجابات سريعة قبل أن يمضي وقت كاف للتأمل، لذلك على المعلم أن يشجع التفكير في الغرفة الصفية من منطلق أن التفكير يحتاج إلى فترات من الصمت حيث تتاح الفرصة للطلبة لتأمل الإجابات والإجابات البديلة . ويمكن للمعلم في هذه الحالة أن يقوم بتوجيه أسئلة تتحدى تفكير الطلبة، وفي هذه الحالة يواجه الطالب عملا عقليا غير عادي، والتحدي الذي يواجهه الطالب هنا هو كيفية استخدام المعرفة السابقة لديه في سبيل الحصول على معرفة جديدة بدلا من استدعاء المعرفة السابقة لديه، واستدعاء المعرفة السابقة لدى الطلبة يتم عادة ضمن أساليب التقويم التقليدية التي عادة ما تقف حائلا أمام ممارسة التفكير التأملي .
والمعلم الذي يشجع ممارسة التفكير في الغرفة الصفية يجب أن يكون نموذجا يحتذى به في مجال التفكير العميق، وتتضمن المؤشرات الأساسية لعملية التفكير إبداء الاهتمام بأفكار الطالب واستعمال أساليب بديلة لمعالجة المشكلات، وعرض خطوات التفكير عند معالجة المشكلة بدلا من عرض النتيجة فقط .
ومن اجل اكتساب مهارة التفكير التأملي ، فان على الطالب بمساعدة المعلم إتباع الخطوات التالية: 
1- التأمل في الموقف أي القراءة الواعية الدقيقة حتى يتأكد من أن العبارات والمصطلحات والمفاهيم التي يحتويها الموقف تكون مألوفة.
2- أن يفحص الطالب عبارات الموقف جيداً لتحديد البيانات المعطاة فيها ثم تحديد ما هو المطلوب إيجاده ( أي التمييز بين المعطيات والمطلوب ) .
3- أن يختار المعلم الطريقة المناسبة التي يساعد بها الطالب على أن يحدد العمليات التي ينبغي إجراؤها وترتيبها لمعالجة الموقف وذلك عن طريق مناقشة الطريقة المناسبة لطبيعة الموقف والتي توضح للطالب الرؤية في اختيار العمليات التي توصل إلى الحل السليم .
4- أن تقوّم الطريقة التي اتبعت في معالجة الموقف وهل هي مناسبة أم أن هناك طريقة أفضل . وإذا اتضح أثناء مناقشة وتسجيل الحل بعض الأخطاء عند الطلبة فيجب على المعلم أن يتعرف على أسبابها وكيفية علاجها ثم يوجه طريقته وجهة أخرى تؤدي إلى تجنيب الطلبة الوقوع فيها .
إن الهدف من ممارسة التفكير التأملي توضيح وملاحظة وتحليل الموقف لتحقيق تغيير سلوكي وأداء أفضل. إن التغيير السلوكي لا يحدث عن طريق المعرفة وإنما عن طريق الوعي الذاتي ويتم ذلك من خلال الملاحظة والتحليل والتقويم .
مدير مركز تدريب المعلمين في الأمانة العامة للمؤسسات التربوية المسيحية في الأردن

منقول

----------


## mylife079

شكرا معاذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا محمد على المرور

----------


## منار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكرا يا استاذ معاذ على هذا الموضوع فقد ارهقت بحثا عنه ولم اجد سوى القليل فانا من غزة وادرس ما جستير وفي مرحلة اعداد الرسالة وموضوع بحث هو التفكير التاملي وعلاقته بسمات الشخصية ولكننا في غزة نعاني من الحصار وقلة الكتب وعدم وصول الجديد منها فهل لاهل الاردن الكرام مساعدتي في ايجاد رسائل ماجستير او دكتوراه او كتب كاملة عن التفكير التاملي لاتمكن من توثيق ما اكتب ؟ ارجو مساعدتي يا اخ معاذ حيث ما اجده على النت لا يمكن توثيقه لان الموقع الالكتروني لا يكفي للتوثيق ويلزم اسم الكاتب والكتاب وسنة النشر .

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> شكرا يا استاذ معاذ على هذا الموضوع فقد ارهقت بحثا عنه ولم اجد سوى القليل فانا من غزة وادرس ما جستير وفي مرحلة اعداد الرسالة وموضوع بحث هو التفكير التاملي وعلاقته بسمات الشخصية ولكننا في غزة نعاني من الحصار وقلة الكتب وعدم وصول الجديد منها فهل لاهل الاردن الكرام مساعدتي في ايجاد رسائل ماجستير او دكتوراه او كتب كاملة عن التفكير التاملي لاتمكن من توثيق ما اكتب ؟ ارجو مساعدتي يا اخ معاذ حيث ما اجده على النت لا يمكن توثيقه لان الموقع الالكتروني لا يكفي للتوثيق ويلزم اسم الكاتب والكتاب وسنة النشر .


 
لا شكر على واجب اخت منار .... انا بدوري ان شاء الله رح ابحثلك عن موضوع التفكير التأملي .... واذا لقيت اي معلومه عن الموضوع 

انا رح ارفقه مع هذا الموضوع لكي تتمكني من الحصول على المعلومات بشكل كاف و واضح

----------


## (dodo)

thanxxxxxxxx

----------

